# Panoramic Sunset



## burnws6 (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## .tAylor (Nov 28, 2009)

wow :thumbup: very nice!

how many images did you use total??


----------



## burnws6 (Nov 28, 2009)

3 in total!


----------



## .tAylor (Nov 28, 2009)

awesome. VERY well done!


----------



## burnws6 (Nov 28, 2009)

.tAylor said:


> awesome. VERY well done!



Thanks man!


----------



## .tAylor (Nov 28, 2009)

what camera did you use? and what were your settings??


----------



## boogschd (Nov 29, 2009)

d90 
18mm
iso 200
f/6.3
-1 EV

awesome panoramic shot O.O


----------



## Atlas77 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow, great shot! 

Good work. :thumbup:


----------



## burnws6 (Nov 29, 2009)

.tAylor said:


> what camera did you use? and what were your settings??






boogschd said:


> d90
> 18mm
> iso 200
> f/6.3
> ...



ditto lol



Atlas77 said:


> Wow, great shot!
> 
> Good work. :thumbup:



thanks atlas!


----------



## jvw2941 (Nov 29, 2009)

Really awesome result!  Great PP!


----------



## dak1b (Dec 1, 2009)

excellent photograph! lighting is perfect!!! nicely done!


----------



## molested_cow (Dec 1, 2009)

Wait, how did you capture the waves such that they look like they were at the same moment?


----------



## T-town photographer (Dec 1, 2009)

WOW is all I can say

Michael


----------



## lalalala<3life (Dec 1, 2009)

WOW! Wonderful colors and the bridge makes the photo 10X better! Love it!


----------



## RancerDS (Dec 2, 2009)

What a challenge to overcome.  Even though you had to photograph it with different wave actions, it is still hard to detect where the frames were fused.


----------



## MrRamonG (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks awesome.  How long did it take you to PP?


----------



## delizo23 (Dec 2, 2009)

i like


----------



## TurboRaddo (Dec 2, 2009)

brilliant photo.


----------

